# Why reverse?



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

I'm very excited. Got a sweet deal on a brand new Nova DVRxp Lathe with all the goodies. Set it up this week and I'm raring to go.
I've been turning for about 3 years on weekend projects with my little 12-inch-swing Rikon so I'm thrilled with the upgrade.

But one question: why would I ever want to use reverse mode? I'm not left-handed, but are there benefits to certain operations done in reverse?

Advice appreciated.

-- Norm
Weekendturner.com


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

None that I am aware of.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

For sanding maybe?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sanding and applying finish while on the lathe is better/easier with the lathe running in reverse.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

WeekendTurner said:


> I'm very excited. Got a sweet deal on a brand new Nova DVRxp Lathe with all the goodies. Set it up this week and I'm raring to go.
> I've been turning for about 3 years on weekend projects with my little 12-inch-swing Rikon so I'm thrilled with the upgrade.
> 
> But one question: why would I ever want to use reverse mode? I'm not left-handed, but are there benefits to certain operations done in reverse?
> ...


I bought my first lathe in January. Delta 46-460 really never ever use reverse. I hear it's good for sanding softwoods and finishing, but I did try and I don't really see where it helps. Maybe I just haven't enough experience to see the value in reverse. It happens.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the 1624 and often use reverse for sanding and finishing as Sawdustfactory mentioned. It really does not seem to help me with the actual finishing however, it does sling the dust (or finish if you put on too much) away from you. You can bring your dust hood up close behind and capture at lot more, or at least it seems so since I can see the dust being taken away.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

I use the reverse feature on every bowl that I turn...
Always for sanding and/or finishing...
Also handy for finish scraping the inside, MUCH easier than leaning...
I often times will get a better finish surface with reverse turning, due to fickle grain.

p


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

slicksqueegie said:


> I bought my first lathe in January. Delta 46-460 really never ever use reverse. I hear it's good for sanding softwoods and finishing, but I did try and I don't really see where it helps. Maybe I just haven't enough experience to see the value in reverse. It happens.


Yes I bought the same lathe Delta 46-460 I really like it so far what about you?

I researched lathes before I bought this one and I read allot about the reverse feature being great for sanding. Haven't tried it myself yet. From what I read it's more about throwing the dust in a different direction.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll have to give it a try while sanding.
--Norm


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Remember to use a light touch or lock the chuck down with the setscrew. The chuck can unscrew on you and that tends to not help a sanding or finishing job when it dismounts from the lathe. :blink:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got the 46-460 too. I sand both directions on almost every project. I'm a newbie but I think it makes a difference, especially on soft woods where the fibers tend to lay down. I feel like I can sand down tear out or tool marks more aggressively by alternating directions. (Hopefully you don't run into those issues as often as I do.)


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Bonanza35 said:


> I've got the 46-460 too. I sand both directions on almost every project. I'm a newbie but I think it makes a difference, especially on soft woods where the fibers tend to lay down. I feel like I can sand down tear out or tool marks more aggressively by alternating directions. (Hopefully you don't run into those issues as often as I do.)


I love my lathe and have tried the reverse a few times and really do not see the difference. If it had not been for the extra hp on this model, I would have gotten the cheaper model. But again, I am a newbie and maybe I simply haven't found the right use for reverse as of yet... 
Happy turning


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Good advice so far. Best advice, remember you can unscrew a chuck really really fast. Us caution and once you install your chuck lock the spindle and give it another little push with the chuck key to really lock it on. 
I turn my hand mirror faces in reverse. This allows me to turn from the center out to the back side which makes it easier to turn down hill with the grain and use the gouge next to my body for better control. To do the same cut in forward I have to hold the gouge with the handle clear across the lathe. Don't have reverse?. You can stand on the backside of the lathe and do the same cut.
I do sand some woods using reverse between each grit. It helps lay down the wood fibers and cut them off.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i bought the delta 46-460 too and like it alot
i use the reverse for sanding and it seems to remove the roughness faster for me


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Reverse gives you another 680 speeds , what could be better that that ? :laughing:


----------

